# Project Management Software



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the oppurtunity to put in for some software in my office. I would like to get some REAL project management software.

Does anyone have any recommendations/preferences??

Thanks.

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 12, 2007)

This wont be helpful but our company designed ours internally with input from project managers and engineers. Ive heard many people say its the best system they've every worked with.


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 12, 2007)

It depends on what type of projects your company is trying to manage. The types of project management software that a consulting firm would benefit from (operations management) is totally different than the software that a construction company would benefit from (field management).

I *THINK* Primavera is a pretty popular software provider for the industry and has something for both types. I recall using/learning a little bit of one of their programs in college.

Primavera

I don't think my company knew what they wanted or what they were doing and bought Microsoft Project a while ago......haven't used it myself, but from what I hear, it definitely wasn't what we were looking for and I think they're wishing they could take that one back.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

PM software for scheduling or for purely budgeting? or both?

We use something oracle created, and it is serioulsy lacking. I would be better off manually updating an excel spreadsheet


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 16, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> PM software for scheduling or for purely budgeting? or both?
> We use something oracle created, and it is serioulsy lacking. I would be better off manually updating an excel spreadsheet


JR had wrote:

That's what I am afraid of - I don't want to go out and recommend a product that ends up being useless.

Having said that, I basically need a program that can project tasks in the form of a gantt chart. I think Primavera is more advanced than what I am looking.

I am a state regulator . Basically, I just need a program to chart out project milestones and deadlines (some workflow would be good, but not essential). I would like to know at the click of a button whether someone is late on submittals so I can start adding up penalties ...

I just need to be able to create 'visual' representations of project milestones and such.

Thanks for the suggestion.

JR

and

*** Update ***

I came across some 'freeware' that seems to do the trick quite nicely. I have only been tinkering with it for a few hours, but it seems to work. At least for my purposes.

 Open Workbench

JR

I had written

JR,

Please post your thoughts on this software in a little more detail. First glimps of it looks pretty reasonable. Might actually work.

What is your impression with *workability, printing, etc*.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

tmckeon_PE said:


> JR,
> Please post your thoughts on this software in a little more detail. First glimps of it looks pretty reasonable. Might actually work.
> 
> What is your impression with *workability, printing, etc*.
> ...


Tom,

I have just downloaded the software at work. Once I have a chance to chart out a few project I will post an update.

JR


----------



## SkyWarp (Jan 18, 2007)

Windchill by PTC is great software. Based on the pricing of their other software packages, I'm going to assume this one is also very expensive. One of the great things about it is how it integrates with Pro/Engineer, if you happen to if for CAD.


----------

